# I just love my hedgie!



## crazylilhokie (Mar 13, 2009)

So I've had Molly for about two weeks now and she's so adorable. I got to see her yawn for the first time last night. I called in my roommate to see, but she wasn't quite as excited as I was lol. Molly also stuck her head out of her blankie while she was sleeping on my chest and just stared sleepily up at me for a good 10 minutes. I really wanted to take a picture of it but I don't think she would have been too happy with me moving to grab my camera. Also, she usually gets huffy when I try to pet her, except maybe a week after I first got her and just stroked her quills for a while, but hasn't let me pet her since. Do most hedgies have a specific spot they like rubbed? Or does anyone have any suggestions?
She also hasn't been real open to any treats I've tried to give her (mostly just apples so far because that's what we had around the apartment). Molly did however, get a hold of some parsley by accident and anointed with it, is that okay for her to have? I took it away from her as soon as I realized she had it and she didn't actually eat any of it, just slobbered all over it lol.
Also, where can I buy some mealworms? There aren't any pet shops nearby other than Petsmart and PetCo and PetCo only had the superworms (?)


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

according to the petsmart and petco that we went to this weekend there is a "national shortage" of mealies at this time...not sure if this is true or not.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That's weird about the shortage..unless its just in the US..i just bought a couple hundred from a friend that raises them for reptile stores and he said that the canadian supply is good...as soon as i find his business card with his website i'll post it.


----------



## gallagherman (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't have my hedgie yet (picking him up from the breeder on SATURDAY!!!!  ). But the breeder showed us that if you rub little circles on the center of his or her back while they are huffy they calm down a bit. I can let you know if that works by next week! haha


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

I just bought a 50 count container of mealworms from PetSmart yesterday and I live in the USA.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There was a mealie shortage last autumn, in the US at least, nearly all the large mealie farms were out. Seems like they're stocked back up again, though.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

yes the shortage last year was from the meal worm farms getting a bad batch of bran in which killed the mealies.


----------

